# Surf & Turf on the Drum



## cowgirl

I did a reverse sear on some ribeyes, smoked some king crab legs and twice baked potatoes in my drum...

The ribeyes were rubbed with olive oil, then seasoned with cracked black pepper and kosher salt.





I smoked the steaks for about an hour before adding the crab legs and stuffed potatoes..



Seared the steaks over a flame for about 6 minutes per side...



sprinkled the tatoes with crisp bacon and served garlic butter with the crab legs...










Thanks for checking out my supper. :)


----------



## rbranstner

That is one of m favorites meals. The wife and I cook crab legs everyone once in a while. They are awesome. We just put them in the microwave but I have been wanting to do some on the smoker.


----------



## cowgirl

It's got to be one of my favorites too! :) Since the legs are already cooked, I just put them in the smoker long enough to warm through and absorb some of the smokey flavor. (about 30 minutes)
they are soooo good.


----------



## jirodriguez

WOW! That there is a genuine A+ meal.... looks awesome!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks JI!


----------



## pandemonium

MM king crab and steaks thats the perfect meal!!!!


----------



## rdknb

that looks very good


----------



## treegje

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sheeeeesh, what a meal !!!!!----------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Looks GREAT,
Bearcarver


----------



## rstr hunter

I love reading your posts, each one looks better than the last, and I always think that the new one is the best until the next one comes along.  Great Job.


----------



## meateater

No No No dont put crab legs in the nuker, A gentle steam will make the difference.


----------



## hhookk

That looks awesome !!! I need to get some nice legs like those. I prefer lobster, but sometimes I get sick of it. Crab will be a nice change.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(That pic with all the steaks potatoes and crab on the platter makes me teary eyed. I'm crying that I wasn't there !!! LOL)


----------



## mossymo

Great (as usual) looking meal again cowgirl !!!

What is with the 8 holes in the lid of your UDS? I have not seen them in others, wondering how they work.....


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Pandemonium, RdKnB, Geert, BearCarver, Rstr, and Meateater!

Hhookk... I would have shared! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Mossy, I really like the way my drum exhaust works. The smoke/heat rises evenly around the food before exiting. I got the design from this forum ... it's been a few years since I built it. 
The air intake idea came from BBQ Bubba.. I had used it on my smokehouse firebox and really liked it...so I used it on the drum.
The exhaust holes idea came from either Tim ( cajun 1 ) or Invader Q...they were both very helpful with the drum design. 

I'm really happy with the way it works. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again friends!


----------



## ak1

Looks great!

One question. When you do the crab, do you smoke from frozen, or thaw them out first?


----------



## chisoxjim

brilliant as always cowgirl.


----------



## lu1847

The classic steak and crab always makes for a wonderful meal.  You always do a fine job, well done!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you AK1!  I smoked them from the thawed out stage. I suppose they would work frozen but I've not tried it that way. 

Jim, thank you so much and thank you for the points. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you lu1847, I appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would have shared if you lived closer. :)


----------



## jaxgatorz

I reckon i don't hafta tyell u this , but awesome job as always Jeanie


----------



## cowgirl

lol Thanks Mike.. a woman never gets tired of hearing something like that! lol


----------



## eaglewing

*WOW what a fantastic job!!!!*











*How did you get that nice cut in the Legs?*

And how did those steaks turn out so pink and you seared for 6 Min a side?? What temp do you 'sear' at?

*My wife is WOWing these pics and now I'm in big trouble if I don't pump out this meal SOON!!!!*


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Eaglewing! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The king crabs I buy already have a slit in the shell..they are easy to open and eat that way. :)
I smoked the steaks first for an hour and 15 minutes at 225 degrees in the drum (flipping them once)...then heated my gas grill on high to get the grate nice and hot.... kept the flame on high and seared them for 6 minutes on each side. Some of the steaks I do are thicker and take 7 minutes per side.
I like mine medium rare...
Sometimes I am afraid that I will cook them too long in the smoker.. an hour of smoke is usually plenty of smoke flavor.
Hope this helps!
Glad you and your Mrs. like the meal... I hope it turns out well for you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks again!


----------



## eaglewing

*THNX for the info back Jeanie, 

I guess what I meant by the searing time was I have cooked entire steaks at only 4 mins a side before with my grill at 500* and I like mine medium rare too...

Anyway, so I suppose yours really are pretty thick to not over cook at 7min a side... or your grill is just not as hot as mine is when I have it cranked up...

I get the picture, and will be trying this REAL SOON, Thank you again.*


----------



## caveman

I am going to have to move closer to you so I can be available for smokes like this.  Meat & Taters.  Can't never go wrong here.


----------



## richoso1

Jeanie, excellent choice of flavor combos and textures. I also want to thank you for sharing the pics, great presentation. I know you've still got your boots on... and your groove too.


----------



## walle

Awww DANG! Jeanie... awesome as usual.  You know the points are coming ;o).  We did steak and crab for mothers day... I'm going to have to talk to my supplier about splitting those legs!  

Very nice.  Had to also make some comments below...




RB - smoker, grill, or even the oven is way better than boiling or nuking.




			
				hhookk;492318 said:
			
		

> I prefer lobster, but sometimes I get sick of it. Crab will be a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> HHook... I'm from Colorado... that was just *RUDE*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK -  I think they really need to be thawed and drained to be the best.
> 
> That's it - sorry for hi-jacking your thread, CG!


----------



## cowgirl

You're sure welcome Eaglewing.. Hope they turn out well for you. :)

Thank you Caveman! Come on down, there's plenty of room here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Rich..Thank you so much!  I DO have my tall boots on... it's rattesnake season..lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thank you Tracey!  The split legs really make opening the legs a breeze. Sounds like you had a nice Mother's day!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks again friends!


----------



## ak1

Thanks for the info . Usually I just pull the legs out of the freezer and steam or boil them. I'm definitely trying some smoked crab soon, and I will make sure it's thawed first.

Thanks again.


----------



## mythmaster

Thanks, cowgirl -- that looks awesome as usual!


----------



## ak1

Well, I didn't have any crab legs handy, but I did have some whole precooked lobsters. So, I smoked some sirloin tip steaks along with 2 whole lobsters.

Dang! they were good.

Thank you Cowgirl for the inspiration


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Mythmaster and AK1!

AK1 your lobster sounds fantastic! Hope you took pictures.


----------



## squirrel

A woman after my own heart! LOL! Hi Cowgirl! that made my mouth water. I so love your barrel smoker, is there a thread around here that shows how you made that? or tutorial?


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Squirrel!  It's not very detailed but here is an old link about the drum smoker...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=65785

I think the link on my blog might be more detailed.

I love the thing....I built it over 2 years ago and have used the heck out of it.


----------



## duffman

I am a little late to the party here but I think I am going to have to try this meal sometime. I love Crab but rarely make it at home. Seems like a fun easy way to cook it and make it taste great! Thanks Cowgirl!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

DUFFMAN said:


> I am a little late to the party here but I think I am going to have to try this meal sometime. I love Crab but rarely make it at home. Seems like a fun easy way to cook it and make it taste great! Thanks Cowgirl!!!!


Thanks DUFFMAN!  I really love crab on the smoker.. it's probably my all time favorite thing to smoke. Hope you give it a try....and let me know how it goes!   :)


----------



## fftwarren

best looking supper I've seen in a while. that ranks right there with or above the lobster boil on the other thread


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Warren!!

I think I'm going to have to smoke more soon... my tummy is growling thinking about them.. lol


----------

